# My spoiled brats.



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

Annabelle the puggle, Tiko the ragdoll, Dexter the shy one and TaterTot the orange cat.

Tiko is the king of the house.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

D'awwww such cuties!

Tiko looks like a ragdoll mix with a snowshoe.. good looking!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Awww! I love the pic of stacked kitties! Tiko is huge! How much does he weigh?


----------



## xXGalaxyXx (Oct 17, 2011)

Oh my goshhh, Tiko is adorable <3 I have two ragdolls myself (Sammy, a seal-colorpoint, and Rusty, a super-fat red mitted), and they are so super cute (and fluffy!). And Dexter looks a bit like my third cat, Sakura, only she's less fluffy than he looks. :U


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks guys! Tiki weighs about 18 lbs, he used to be heavier but the vet made me put him on a diet, lol.


----------

